# Saw this coming....Cyborg guilty of Steroid use...



## Chat Noir (Jan 7, 2012)

[h=1]Strikeforce womens champion Santos suspended for steroids[/h]    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





                        By Dave Meltzer, Yahoo! Sports         _Jan  6, 9:37 pm EST_ 












                                                                          The baddest woman on the planet tested positive for anabolic steroids  the day before her most devastating career win, according to a release  sent out Friday by the California State Athletic Commission.
 Cristiane Justino Santos, 26, the Strikeforce womens featherweight  champion, better known as Cyborg, tested positive for the anabolic  steroid Stanazolol, also known as Winstrol. The test took place on Dec.  16, the day before she knocked out the top contender for the title,  Japans Hiroko Yamanaka, in 16 seconds.





        Strikeforce women's featherweight champion Cristiane 'Cyborg' Santos weighs in on December 16, 2011.
(Getty Images)        

     According to Dana White, Santos has been stripped of her championship.
                                                           More From Dave Meltzer


Lawal wants to break through Strikeforce ceiling _Jan  5, 2012_
Boxing's Pacquiao remains the PPV king, so what can UFC do to compete? _Jan  4, 2012_
 


AdChoices 




                 The result of the fight held on the Dec. 17  Strikeforce show at the Valley View Casino Center in San Diego has been  overturned by the commission and ruled a no contest.
 Our primary concern is for the health and safety of fighters, CSAC  Executive Officer George Dodd said in a press release sent out on  Friday.
 Anabolic agents and other banned substances put not only the users  of those agents at risk, but their opponents as well. The commission  simply will not tolerate their use.
 The release stated that the commission received the test results on Dec. 23 from the World Anti-Doping Agency lab at UCLA.
 The release didnt state the length of time of the suspension, but  that it would start retroactively on Dec. 16. In the past, California  has suspended fighters who have failed steroid tests for one year.  Santos, generally considered the best female fighter in the world, has  the right to appeal the suspension.
 Calls to the commission for comment stated that Dodd had left the office and would be unavailable until Monday.
 In its history, the UFC on three occasions has suspended sitting  champions after positive steroids test. Josh Barnett was the first, as  he tested positive around his 2002 victory over Randy Couture for the  heavyweight title in Las Vegas; Tim Sylvia failed in 2003 after a  successful title defense against Gan McGee, also in Las Vegas; and  lightweight champion Sean Sherk failed in California in 2007 after a  title defense against Hermes Franca.
 In all three cases, the champions were stripped of their titles.
 Stanazolol is the anabolic agent that sprinter Ben Johnson tested  positive for in the 1988 Olympics. It is used in weight-class sports  because it is believed to lead to increases or maintenance of strength  levels while cutting weight to make a weight class.
 Generally, injectable Stanazolol clears ones system when it comes to  urine tests in about two months, while the oral version clears in three  weeks.
 Santos, like most fighters, walks around significantly higher than  her weight class and in the past has had trouble making weight (145  pounds).
 With a physique reminiscent of a female bodybuilder, Santos had been  the most dominant female fighter on the U.S. scene ever since her  arrival from Brazil in 2008. She became the first Strikeforce womens  champion on August 15, 2009, when she stopped Gina Carano at the HP  Pavilion in San Jose before 13,976 fans. It was the first time a womans  fight was the main event of a major boxing or MMA show, and the match  set ratings records for MMA on Showtime. The fight was the most searched  item on Yahoo! and the single most talked about topic in the world that  night on Twitter.
 Santos, who was noted for fighting with a wild, aggressive,  crowd-pleasing style, was too physically strong for Carano that night  and finished her with strikes on the ground at 4:59 of Round 1. But  Santos fights since that time have not generated the same level of  interest, and the fight with Yamanaka was the first for Santos in 19  months after a lengthy contract dispute.
 Originally a standout handball  player, she began fighting at the age of 19. A native of Curitiba,  Brazil, she started at the same academy that produced Wanderlei Silva,  to whom her fighting style has always been compared, and Mauricio  Shogun Rua. She married Evangelista Cyborg Santos, a well-known  fighter who became a star in Japan and at one time challenged for the  Strikeforce welterweight title.
 The couple moved to San Diego, where she teaches and trains at a gym called The Arena.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 7, 2012)

pretty sure i called this right after her fight with Gina.  KNEW IT


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 7, 2012)

Twin Fist said:


> pretty sure i called this right after her fight with Gina.  KNEW IT



Me too!  When women are on roids, they start to look like Klingons.


----------



## Chat Noir (Jan 7, 2012)

I remember when I saw her fighting Gina thinking, "Women just don't look like this."  Wouldn't be surprised if her husband was taking steroids too - they kind of got the same scary look to me.....:erg:


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 7, 2012)

Chat Noir said:


> I remember when I saw her fighting Gina thinking, "Women just don't look like this."  Wouldn't be surprised if her husband was taking steroids too - they kind of got the same scary look to me.....:erg:



Who is her husband?


----------



## ryuu55 (Jan 7, 2012)

You could say the writing was on the wall for this one, but I always thought it was on her face. She has a Superman jaw line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 8, 2012)

Her 'excuse'.
http://addictedmma.com/story-News_6033_Cristiane-quotCyborgquot-Santos-Blames-Failed-.php

She's a fool for taking steroids and a bigger fool for getting caught, besides it's more usually Clenbuteral that's taken for weight cutting, Anavar is the women's choice.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 8, 2012)

Can they reprogram her?
(Sorry, had to say it)


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 8, 2012)

Makalakumu said:


> Who is her husband?





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evangelista_Santos


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 8, 2012)

No surprise but incredibly stupid!!!


----------



## Buka (Jan 8, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Can they reprogram her?
> (Sorry, had to say it)



Bwahahaha!


----------



## Wild Bill (Jan 9, 2012)

Her excuse is bull crap. If anyone knows of a diet aid that contains winny that you can get legally please send me a link.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 9, 2012)

After her fight with Gina I was of the opinion that she was on steriods and posted before and after pics of her fast muscle gain.  Second, her excuse is just stupid.  It might work for the average person who thinks that Creatine is a steriod and has no idea of the difference between dietary supplements and illegal controlled substances.  For those that do know the difference it is just insulted to think otherwise.

If that was REALLY the case, then why not take a lawsuit against the company that made the supplements and obtain samples and test them for the banned substance.  It has been done before that companies have put real steriods in their products to make them work and been caught but that was in the early days of weightlifting supplements.


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 14, 2012)

shouldnt every one of her wins be reversed now?


----------

